# Need a Laptop under 65K



## ShyamS (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi folks,

I decided got a new Laptop after some research found NP550P5C-S02IN is good choice but here I found lot of users are having issues that model. My previous Sony Vaio died because of constant overheat over 3 years. Now im back to square 1. It's so confusing with so many models to choose from including the new Ultra books. 

What I need? 


3rd Gen i7 processor
Good battery (4 to 5 hours more the better)
Good screen (IPS display if available)
6 to 8 GB RAM 
 
I'm not a Hardcore gamer (I still can't get over the concept Laptop and Gaming) but I do run pretty heavy application like Visual Studio 2012, Office 2013, Photoshop other CRM etc. The problems is lot of models I see are not available in India which makes it harder to find. I can maybe go up 70K. 

TIA.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 29, 2012)

Please refer this link. I had similar requirements.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/162273-laptop-budget-65k.html


----------



## ShyamS (Aug 29, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Please refer this link. I had similar requirements.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/162273-laptop-budget-65k.html



Seems like you're going for a gaming laptop.


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 29, 2012)

If you are not into gaming you could go for Sony or Inspiron 15R SE. This could be one option of Sony.
SVE14A16FN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

Not really browsed alot. Would soon post some more opinions.


----------



## ShyamS (Aug 30, 2012)

SlayerAndy said:


> If you are not into gaming you could go for Sony or Inspiron 15R SE. This could be one option of Sony.
> SVE14A16FN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
> 
> Not really browsed alot. Would soon post some more opinions.



Thanks buddy


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 30, 2012)

If you are not going to game then NP550 is fine.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 30, 2012)

Sony VAIO SVE14A16FN  is a good option for you.
You can also have a look at Dell Inspiron SE with Full HD Display.
Samsung 550P is another option you have.
And there is one ultrabook in Acer i.e. Acer Aspire S3-391

And if you wish to buy a machine with 3rd gen i5 then you can get ultrabooks for around 50-55k so that saves a lot of your money too, the options available are Envy 4 and Sony VAIO SVS13112EN, and Samsung NP530U4C-S01IN is also an option


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 30, 2012)

That Sony machine or Inspiron 15r se with full hd is a good option since you need more screen real estate going by your requirements. Avoid 550p, it doesn't fit your bill of good screen.


----------



## rider (Aug 30, 2012)

As per your requirements the best is sony vaio SVS15115FN 1080p IPS panel laptop for you. You will get it around 66-67k after bargaining.


----------



## drkrack (Aug 30, 2012)

duplicate post deleted


----------



## ShyamS (Aug 30, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> If you are not going to game then NP550 is fine.



So the issues people are facing is only for gamers? How would you say the battery life is? 



aroraanant said:


> Sony VAIO SVE14A16FN  is a good option for you.
> You can also have a look at Dell Inspiron SE with Full HD Display.
> Samsung 550P is another option you have.
> And there is one ultrabook in Acer i.e. Acer Aspire S3-391
> ...



Thanks. Acer seems to be very expensive for the model. I never trusted that brand. Sony seems to be fine. Do you know if I can upgrade the RAM at the time of purchase? or Do I take to service center for that? I don't mind doing it by myself I'm only concerned about warranty. 



Digital Fragger said:


> That Sony machine or Inspiron 15r se with full hd is a good option since you need more screen real estate going by your requirements. Avoid 550p, it doesn't fit your bill of good screen.



Could you post the link for Inspiron 15R SE? There are lot of model under Inspiron 15R SE not sure which one is FHD. 



rider said:


> As per your requirements the best is sony vaio SVS15115FN 1080p IPS panel laptop for you. You will get it around 66-67k after bargaining.



It looks great. But I need i7 processor. Does Sony Vaio have same model with i7?


----------



## rider (Aug 30, 2012)

The new core-i5 is good enough for photo editing also you don't do gaming or high def video editing.
If you still want a core-i7 get SVS15116GN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 30, 2012)

Link for Dell Inspiron 15R SE FHD

The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## drkrack (Aug 30, 2012)

I was under the same confusion few days ago,
I bought this Samsung 550P Lappy after reading 550P thread on this forum completely,
I think ,This is not built for serious Gaming, 
Samsung also advertises it as High Performance and not a Gaming Lappy.

I don't game much, mostly use it for Video editing, Photoshop & Multimedia Purposes.
It's a great VFM Lappy as far as Multimedia Powerhouse is Concerned.
The Screen, Audio & performance are simply Awesome...
I didn't face this heating issue, though battery performance is average.
I am completely happy with the performance 

The new Sony Trackpad is not user friendly, right and Left clicks get mixed...
was a deal breaker for me..

Hope this helps You..


----------



## ShyamS (Aug 30, 2012)

rider said:


> The new core-i5 is good enough for photo editing also you don't do gaming or high def video editing.
> If you still want a core-i7 get SVS15116GN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India



I use around 2 VMWare one of Linux and one for XP for my application testing. I don't think i5 can handle them. That's why I need a high-end specs. But seems like his model is way to expensive when compared to Samsung only difference is FHD 



Abhishek Nama said:


> Link for Dell Inspiron 15R SE FHD
> 
> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System



Thanks buddy


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 30, 2012)

The Samsung NP550 i7 would fit you perfectly.  The dell is good too, but I think we have to wait for 2-3 weeks to get the laptop from Dell.


----------



## ShyamS (Aug 30, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> The Samsung NP550 i7 would fit you perfectly.  The dell is good too, but I think we have to wait for 2-3 weeks to get the laptop from Dell.



That won't be a problem couple of my friend works for Dell. I'm thinking the same NP550 maybe the one


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 30, 2012)

ShyamS said:


> That won't be a problem couple of my friend works for Dell. I'm thinking the same NP550 maybe the one



I think you can go for the Sammy.  Some people are reporting heating issues with the laptop during gaming but with normal usage it runs just fine.


----------



## ShyamS (Aug 30, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> I think you can go for the Sammy.  Some people are reporting heating issues with the laptop during gaming but with normal usage it runs just fine.



If it's the GPU that's getting heated then it's fine. But if it's CPU core then it will be a problem because it will have the same impact while I work with multiple application. I read HP Laptops has some technology that cools down the laptop very well.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 30, 2012)

ShyamS said:


> If it's the GPU that's getting heated then it's fine. But if it's CPU core then it will be a problem because it will have the same impact while I work with multiple application. I read HP Laptops has some technology that cools down the laptop very well.



The Samsung model has a 1600x900 resolution. If you are not that interested in this resolution, you can go for HP models. 
Regarding heating issues with Samsung:

During Gaming:
GPU and the core will definitely get heated up.

During Normal usage:
Bot the GPU and the core runs at standard temperatures. 

You can clarify this with someone from the Sammy thread.


----------



## rider (Aug 30, 2012)

ShyamS said:


> If it's the GPU that's getting heated then it's fine. But if it's CPU core then it will be a problem because it will have the same impact while I work with multiple application. I read HP Laptops has some technology that cools down the laptop very well.



See, man as per the user comments samsung heats a lot while gaming and the cooling tech only comes with hp as hp coolsense which is truly amazing. But the hp pavilion core-i7 laptops comes with typical 768p screen that is not outstanding but quite average. After sales and service wise hp is very awesome, comes with accidental warranty too. hp send engineer on the same day of complaint and everything is fine in terms of performance and build quality.


----------



## ShyamS (Aug 30, 2012)

rider said:


> See, man as per the user comments samsung heats a lot while gaming and the cooling tech only comes with hp as hp coolsense which is truly amazing. But the hp pavilion core-i7 laptops comes with typical 768p screen that is not outstanding but quite average. After sales and service wise hp is very awesome, comes with accidental warranty too. hp send engineer on the same day of complaint and everything is fine in terms of performance and build quality.



What you think about this model ?

HP Pavilion 7039TX Laptop (3rd Gen Core i7/ 8GB/ 1 TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 30, 2012)

if gaming is not ur main priority..just close ur eyes and go for samsung NP550P5C- SO2IN @ 58K it has 8gb ram , i7 core , long battery life which fullfill your all requirements!! belive me battery life is just amazing u can easily get around 5 hours i got like around 4 hours in 80% battery normal temps are awesome around 40-55 its just having some issues with gaming temps rising..but i guess you dont want to game much so dont think!! this is beast...it also save ur 7k money!
normal temps are just awesome!! and yeah as soon as i leave any game or minimize it for seconds temps decrease from 90 to 60 in just 30 secs.... i used to do that always! b/w throttling never happens with me....in gaming! just temps screwed me in gta 4.....  the resolution, sound which is damn awesome!! i stopped using my headphones from a while using my lappy only to listen songs you wont regret with your purchase i bet!!!! this is best for you!! prefect! i can suggest it to anyone anyday! rite now normal temp ( while surfing and music ) is 44 which is perfect!!


----------



## rider (Aug 30, 2012)

ShyamS said:


> What you think about this model ?
> 
> HP Pavilion 7039TX Laptop (3rd Gen Core i7/ 8GB/ 1 TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook



It's a great laptop as you don't concern about graphic card, it comes with 2 Years Warranty (1 Year Accidental Damage Protection + 1 Year Onsite Extended Warranty) thumbs up from me. The one good thing is 120W PSU which is rarely found in other brands, you will get upto 5 hours battery for sure, as mine is old gen core-i7 with 4 hours battery.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 30, 2012)

rider said:


> It's a great laptop as you don't concern about graphic card, it comes with 2 Years Warranty (1 Year Accidental Damage Protection + 1 Year Onsite Extended Warranty) thumbs up from me. The one good thing is 120W PSU which is rarely found in other brands, you will get upto 5 hours battery for sure, as mine is old gen core-i7 with 4 hours battery.



rider i can also get...5 easily from it and i guess it has much better sound and display and gpu which he dont mind i guess but everything is for 7k less and yeha blu-ray too!!
looks and weight kinda same too!!


----------



## rider (Aug 30, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> rider i can also get...5 easily from it and i guess it has much better sound and display and gpu which he dont mind i guess but everything is for 7k less and yeha blu-ray too!!
> looks and weight kinda same too!!



but dude, there is heating issue, the samsung thread crossed 100 pages and all you guys discussed about pathetic performance and lots of issues, everyone reads that and avoid buying. He needs a brand that is more reliable and have no issues.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 30, 2012)

rider said:


> but dude, there is heating issue, the samsung thread crossed 100 pages and all you guys discussed about pathetic performance and lots of issues, everyone reads that and avoid buying. He needs a brand that is more reliable and have no issues.



thats not true in my case!! and yeah it has issues but in only gaming...OP dont care about gpu so he probably dont want to game..! temp never crossed 60 when i m not gaming!! so thats no problem for him.... 100 crossed for some peeps who ****ed there lappy by doing experiments using throttle stop and all.. once it will reach that high it can easily get to there easily again my max temp is 94 in gta 4...only


----------



## rider (Aug 30, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> thats not true in my case!! and yeah it has issues but in only gaming...OP dont care about gpu so he probably dont want to game..! temp never crossed 60 when i m not gaming!! so thats no problem for him.... 100 crossed for some peeps who ****ed there lappy by doing experiments using throttle stop and all.. once it will reach that high it can easily get to there easily again my max temp is 94 in gta 4...only



pryatush said he gets over 100*C+ CPU while gaming, and the OP mentioned he use visual studio, 2 VMWare one of Linux and one for XP for his application testing, which required lots of processing work with turbo boost. It should not heaving issue in CPU performance. So, samsung is only goof for gaming point of view.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 30, 2012)

rider said:


> pryatush said he gets over 100*C+ CPU while gaming, and the OP mentioned he use visual studio, 2 VMWare one of Linux and one for XP for his application testing, which required lots of processing work with turbo boost. It should not heaving issue in CPU performance. So, samsung is only goof for gaming point of view.



hmm! pratyush used throttle stop! yeah he do...he can choose in that hp one and this one!! it was still a good deal!!  your rite on ur part... but... i m  happy with my purchase! other specs are just wonderful...


----------



## ratul (Aug 30, 2012)

if you just use two Virtual machines, then even i3 can handle it...
i also had this as one of my concerns before buying, and at one forum, a guy told me that he runs 10 VM's on his i5 lappy simultaneously, all what limits him is RAM...
i myself runs 6-7 VM's simultaneously, and my CPU barely cross 20% usage..
So if you really don't wanna game and have a fixed budget, get an i5, and then upgrade RAM to 16GB or so, and try to get a SSD for the use of VM's, as while installing Windows Server 2008 on my VM's, my lappy almost used 6-7GB's of RAM, and i get sluggish performance if i am installing something on the VM and working on other, as disk usage is showed 100% by the task manager, so for me, 5400rpm disk is the main drawback for the VM's..

look for 1080p models, as you have some photoshop work too, Samsung's screen is somewhat cloudy, which obstructs hardcore graphical work, sony's colour reproduction is awesome...


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 31, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> hmm! pratyush used throttle stop! yeah he do...he can choose in that hp one and this one!! it was still a good deal!!  your rite on ur part... but... i m  happy with my purchase! other specs are just wonderful...



This thread doesn't ask if you are happy with the purchase, it is here to make the poster happy about his purchase. I really wonder, why people are trying to defend their purchases. 1 laptop doesn't satisfy all needs. There are many options depending on his preferences.


----------



## rider (Aug 31, 2012)

ratul said:


> if you just use two Virtual machines, then even i3 can handle it...
> i also had this as one of my concerns before buying, and at one forum, a guy told me that he runs 10 VM's on his i5 lappy simultaneously, all what limits him is RAM...
> i myself runs 6-7 VM's simultaneously, and my CPU barely cross 20% usage..
> So if you really don't wanna game and have a fixed budget, get an i5, and then upgrade RAM to 16GB or so, and try to get a SSD for the use of VM's, as while installing Windows Server 2008 on my VM's, my lappy almost used 6-7GB's of RAM, and i get sluggish performance if i am installing something on the VM and working on other, as disk usage is showed 100% by the task manager, so for me, 5400rpm disk is the main drawback for the VM's..
> ...



yeah! man thats what I said above but still he wants a core-i7 laptop, dunno why?


----------



## ShyamS (Aug 31, 2012)

ratul said:


> if you just use two Virtual machines, then even i3 can handle it...
> i also had this as one of my concerns before buying, and at one forum, a guy told me that he runs 10 VM's on his i5 lappy simultaneously, all what limits him is RAM...
> i myself runs 6-7 VM's simultaneously, and my CPU barely cross 20% usage..
> So if you really don't wanna game and have a fixed budget, get an i5, and then upgrade RAM to 16GB or so, and try to get a SSD for the use of VM's, as while installing Windows Server 2008 on my VM's, my lappy almost used 6-7GB's of RAM, and i get sluggish performance if i am installing something on the VM and working on other, as disk usage is showed 100% by the task manager, so for me, 5400rpm disk is the main drawback for the VM's..
> ...



I'm using an i3 now with 3GB RAM it's super slow even with just VS2012. With i7 core sharing won't be a big problem. With 8 GB I can share it very well between different VM's. What OS are you running in VM that can handle 6 to 7 on i5


----------



## ratul (Aug 31, 2012)

ShyamS said:


> I'm using an i3 now with 3GB RAM it's super slow even with just VS2012. With i7 core sharing won't be a big problem. With 8 GB I can share it very well between different VM's. What OS are you running in VM that can handle 6 to 7 on i5



i am running Ubuntu, Fedora, Windows server 2008, RedHat, Backtrack, Win7x64, Win 8, Win XP...
VS2012 is slower than VS2010 on my i7 too, may be SP1 or SP2 release will make it fast in an year or two, has been the case always for microsoft, but as i said i am mostly limited by my HDD, mainly backtrack uses the most while performing certain tasks..
i7 is mainly useful for heavy graphical tasks, like big photoshop projects, video rendering (i rendered a 11 min video in Sony Vegas, and it took 100% of CPU for almost half an hour), VS2012 barely uses i7's potential..


----------



## ShyamS (Aug 31, 2012)

ratul said:


> i am running Ubuntu, Fedora, Windows server 2008, RedHat, Backtrack, Win7x64, Win 8, Win XP...
> VS2012 is slower than VS2010 on my i7 too, may be SP1 or SP2 release will make it fast in an year or two, has been the case always for microsoft, but as i said i am mostly limited by my HDD, mainly backtrack uses the most while performing certain tasks..
> i7 is mainly useful for heavy graphical tasks, like big photoshop projects, video rendering (i rendered a 11 min video in Sony Vegas, and it took 100% of CPU for almost half an hour), VS2012 barely uses i7's potential..



Ok Thanks. As far as I know the performance impact is due to SQL 2012 that get installed with it. How did you assign the Core for each VM assuming each VM may need one ?


----------



## ratul (Aug 31, 2012)

ShyamS said:


> Ok Thanks. As far as I know the performance impact is due to SQL 2012 that get installed with it. How did you assign the Core for each VM assuming each VM may need one ?



i assigned each 1 core (8 logical threads.. ), except for RedHat and Backtrack, which uses 2..
But i can run 12-15 VM's at once on i7, it does'nt depend on no. of cores, as when you use 1 Vm, other get minimized, so till you don't maximize and utilize that VM, the core allocated to that VM is shared with the current VM.. (Confusing Na?? )..
Let's say you have 4 available threads and running 3 VM's (XP, Vista, &7), each using one thread and last thread for the Host OS..
Now you are working on XP, and then switch to Vista tab in VMWare without shutting down XP, but keeping it idle, then unless XP VM demands the extra CPU, the thread that XP was using is free for another VM, means you still can run more VM's like this..
You are only limited if you leave all the VM's minimized with some CPU intensive task going on (installation or something), otherwise you can use almost double or more no. of VM's on a limited no. of logical threads.. (i5 have 4 i think..)


----------



## ShyamS (Aug 31, 2012)

It's just too much for me I think. Unfortunately for application testing I have to run the damn thing.  Lucky I get MS licenses for free or so issue running multiple OS

Samsung is a lot cheaper than I though. After discount it get them at 57K. I think I finalizing on it.


----------

